# Sinn der QT4-/KDE4-Slots?

## sprittwicht

Aus aktuellem Anlass, weil man sich beim KDE-Update mal wieder durch "unsatisfied blocks" hangeln darf: Weshalb sind QT4 und KDE4 nochmal geslotted?

Ursprünglich war der Sinn doch mal, dass man verschiedene Versionen parallel installieren kann, was aber bei QT4 und KDE4 erwiesenermaßen noch nie funktioniert hat. Stattdessen jedesmal dickes Kopfzerbrechen beim Update.

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, bei besagten Paketen komplett auf die Slots zu verzichten?

----------

## franzf

Bei Qt: NEIN! Da gibt es nur nen Slot ":4". Vor einiger Zeit gab es ja noch ":3", nächstes Jahr gibt es ":5". Diese Versionen sind sehr wohl parallel installierbar (was mit Qt5 wird weiß ich noch nicht, prinzipiell scheint es API-kompatibel aber nicht ABI-kompatibel zu sein).

kde kannst du per kdeprefix in verschiedene SLOTS instalieren (4.4, 4.5, 4.6, ...). Wie das funktioniert - keine Ahnung, ich brauch es nicht  :Smile: 

Und mit halbwegs aktuellem portage werden die angesprochenen block automatisch gelöst. (Ich verwende paludis, da muss man mit ein paar zusätzlichen cmdlineargs eine Installation erzwingen).

----------

## sprittwicht

Hm, scheinst recht zu haben wegen QT, ich dachte die Unterversionen 4.x wären dort auch geslotted. Jedenfalls muss ich bei jedem QT-Update erst mühselig alle installierten QT-Pakete raussuchen und gleichzeitig beim emerge angeben, sonst gibts wieder bescheuerte Blocks, die _nicht_ automatisch aufgelöst werden. Das nervt... :-/

----------

## franzf

Komisch, sollte eigentlich gehen...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877389.html

Schau dir auch den migration-guide an:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde44-46-upgrade.xml

Schau auch mal deine News an (eselect new list), vllt gibts da weitere Infos (hab seit dem kde-stble-upgrade noch keinen sync gemacht, drum kann ich das nicht genau sagen  :Smile: )

----------

## sprittwicht

Interessant, dass man von derart wichtigen Seiten immer erst NACH einem Update liest. :-/

Der Link zum KDE-Upgrade-Guide sollte eigentlich in dicken fetten roten Buchstaben nach einem sync auf der Konsole blinken, stattdessen wird er nicht mal in eselect news erwähnt.

Bevor ich jetzt wieder anfange, ganz gewaltig über Gentoo's Informationspolitik zu kritischen Updates zu kotzen, sag ich einfach: Danke für den Link.

----------

## Josef.95

Bitte nicht schimpfen..  :Smile:   :Wink: 

Sorry, aber auf das Upgrade, inkusive Upgrade Guide wurde schon vor Wochen in den Gentoo News hingewiesen, siehe

http://www.gentoo.org/news/20110427-kde46.xml

----------

## sprittwicht

Das ist schön, aber sowas gehört direkt in den Upgrade-Mechanismus einer Distribution.

Ich will Gentoo in erster Linie _benutzen_, ich bin jetzt nicht so vernarrt dass gentoo.org meine Startseite wäre und ich tagtäglich die heißesten Gentoo-News lese, um dort über kritische Updates informiert zu werden.

Ich weiß, das W-Wort ist böse: Aber erwartet irgendjemand von den Millionen Windows-Usern, tagtäglich auf der Microsoft-Homepage vorbeizuschauen, um sich über Systemupdates (!) auf dem laufenden zu halten?

Eine Webseite ist ja immer schön, aber wichtige News, deren Nichtbeachtung zu Systemfehlern führen kann, gehören direkt in den Updater. In eselect news wird jeder Mist angekündigt, wieso nicht auch der 4.6-Updatelink?

Meine Meinung, ist ja auch wurscht, hab den Link ja glücklicherweise noch rechtzeitig gekriegt, wenn auch nur aus purem Zufall.

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

> kde kannst du per kdeprefix in verschiedene SLOTS instalieren (4.4, 4.5, 4.6, ...). Wie das funktioniert - keine Ahnung, ich brauch es nicht 

 

DAfür muss in der /etc/portage/profile/package.use.mask

Das USE-Flag kdeprefix für alle kde-Pakete unmasked (siehe Bsp.) werden, damit bekommt man ab 4.0 das alte Verhalten und alles wird nach /usr/kde/<SLOT> installiert.

Bsp.:

```
kde-base/* -kdeprefix
```

oder so

Aber... das gibt wohl inzwischen größere Probleme, daher wurds gemasked.

Edith:

Möglicherweiße wars auch wegen "compatibility with other Linux-distris"... Wenn ich grad genauer nachdenke *hmmm*

Komm nich direkt drauf.

----------

## boris64

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Das ist schön, aber sowas gehört direkt in den Upgrade-Mechanismus einer Distribution.
> 
> Ich will Gentoo in erster Linie _benutzen_, ich bin jetzt nicht so vernarrt dass gentoo.org meine Startseite wäre und ich tagtäglich die heißesten Gentoo-News lese, um dort über kritische Updates informiert zu werden.
> 
> Ich weiß, das W-Wort ist böse: Aber erwartet irgendjemand von den Millionen Windows-Usern, tagtäglich auf der Microsoft-Homepage vorbeizuschauen, um sich über Systemupdates (!) auf dem laufenden zu halten?
> ...

 

+1

PS: Was man so unter "eselect news list" aufgelistet bekommt,

ist irgendwie halbherzig. Tolle Funktion, nur leider wird's echt selten benutzt.

Ich hätte mir da auch eine Info gewünscht, als vor kurzer Zeit ein Update

der glibc zusammen mit prelink das ganze System gekillt hat. Aber naja...

----------

